# Science Astronomers captured rare images of a black hole shredding a star



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2020)

https://www.businessinsider.com/ast...shredding-star-into-spaghetti-strands-2020-10


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2020)

@Phoenix 
Holy Mackerel!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

It’s exciting learning about all this stuff we knew nothing about. I believe there’s far more we don’t know about than we do.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s exciting learning about all this stuff we knew nothing about. I believe there’s far more we don’t know about than we do.


Given how huge the universe is we know basically nothing about most of it.  There are some wonderful documentaries on all kinds of things.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Given how huge the universe is we know basically nothing about most of it.  There are some wonderful documentaries on all kinds of things.


Yes I completely agree. 
Isn’t it funny how not that long ago our species figured the world was flat. We knew almost nothing about other species. Now we know about the wonderful world of ants and how important bees are. We’ve figured out migrating patterns and so many other things but there’s so much we will never know.

I wonder how many galaxies are out there. 
I wonder if each galaxy have different universal laws
I wonder how many species are out there and if they actually know about us or even care
I wonder how many suns and moons there are and how many black holes 
I wonder if others planets have animal like species 
I wonder if there are space crafts that can travel at the speed of light 



There are so many things I wonder about


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2020)

Some


Keesha said:


> Yes I completely agree.
> Isn’t it funny how not that long ago our species figured the world was flat. We knew almost nothing about other species. Now we know about the wonderful world of ants and how important bees are. We’ve figured out migrating patterns and so many other things but there’s so much we will never know.
> 
> I wonder how many galaxies are out there.
> ...


Some of what you wonder has some answers, although they are educated guesses.  The information the probes sent to other worlds are revealing astonishing things.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Some
> 
> Some of what you wonder has some answers, although they are educated guesses.  The information the probes sent to other worlds are revealing astonishing things.


I find it fascinating. One of my friends was into astrology and I don’t mean card reading. This guy studied the stars and had his own very cool high powered telescope. He was such an interesting character who was always searching for more in life. To me he was interesting because he was interested. I’d love to have a telescope  someday 
Wishful thinking  lol


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 12, 2020)

Cool article! Wow, what a terrifying thing!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes I completely agree.
> Isn’t it funny how not that long ago our species figured the world was flat. We knew almost nothing about other species. Now we know about the wonderful world of ants and how important bees are. We’ve figured out migrating patterns and so many other things but there’s so much we will never know.
> 
> I wonder how many galaxies are out there.
> ...


Infinite.  Never ending, constant creation.  ever expanding.ever changing,  progressive.  A constant cycle of phenomenal multiple creation, maintenance, evolution and disolution. constant continuity of life. of the trancendental field of being and the absolute intelligence.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes I completely agree.
> *Isn’t it funny how not that long ago our species figured the world was flat*. We knew almost nothing about other species. Now we know about the wonderful world of ants and how important bees are. We’ve figured out migrating patterns and so many other things but there’s so much we will never know.
> 
> I wonder how many galaxies are out there.
> ...



That is only because so few of our species have been to North Dakota, proof positive that the world is flat. 

Seriously, I agree that there is a lot that we simply don't know.  Recognizing that we simply don't know what we don't know, meaning that there is a lot we are not even aware of yet, we interpret what we newly encounter by what we already know, not realizing that our interpretation of that observance may change completely in light of new information we were previously completely unaware of.  Science does do that eventually though and our field of knowledge slowly creeps forward.

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> That is only because so few of our species have been to North Dakota, proof positive that the world is flat.
> 
> Seriously, I agree that there is a lot that we simply don't know.  Recognizing that we simply don't know what we don't know, meaning that there is a lot we are not even aware of yet, we interpret what we newly encounter by what we already know, not realizing that our interpretation of that observance may change completely in light of new information we were previously completely unaware of.  Science does do that eventually though and our field of knowledge slowly creeps forward.
> 
> Tony


I actually completely understood that and agree with you.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 17, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I find it fascinating. One of my friends was into astrology and I don’t mean card reading. This guy studied the stars and had his own very cool high powered telescope. He was such an interesting character who was always searching for more in life. To me he was interesting because he was interested. I’d love to have a telescope  someday
> Wishful thinking  lol



Here ya go:

www.optcorp.com

www.telescope.com

www.buytelescopes.com

www.highpointscientific.com

www.cloudynights.com

www.space.com/31229-best-beginner-telescopes.html


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 17, 2020)

Wow.  Let's hope this phenomenon stays "215 million light-years away from Earth..."   Or from Earth's sun to be exact!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 17, 2020)

www.skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-news/black-holes/

https://science.nasa.gov/astrophysics/focus-areas/black-holes

https://jwst.nasa.gov

https://news.mit.edu/topic/black-holes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermassive_black_hole

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Schwarzschild

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Finkelstein


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 17, 2020)




----------

